

Google+ Invitation System Shut Down Due To 'Insane Demand' - profitbaron
http://twitter.com/#!/mathewi/status/86281196425846784

======
profitbaron
Full Quote (Off Google+ incase you don't have a Google+ account):

Vic Gundotra - 4:45 AM - Public

We've shut down invite mechanism for the night. Insane demand. We need to do
this carefully, and in a controlled way. Thank you all for your interest!

For any who wish to leave, please remember you can always exit and take your
data with you by using Google Takeout.

It's your data, your relationships, your identity.

+Bradley Horowitz Sign in to Google Takeout

